# Need recomendations on combs, brushes, etc



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

Hi all, I need some help on picking out grooming tools, such as brushes, combs, shampoo, etc. I am planning on getting a Chris Christensen KoolDryer for sure, and I understand CC makes excellent combs as well? When I go on sites such as Cherrybrook or Showdogstore I am overwhelmed by the combs and brushes. Is there a specific type I should be looking for with my goldens? I hear a pinbrush is good to have too? For shampoo/conditioner I know IOD is suppose to be the best but I have also heard good things about AllSystems, Microtek as well. And is it a no no to brush a golden out if his coat is full dry, or does he need a slight spritz first? A friend recommended I get a Mason Pearson brush, she said that its the best to brush their coat when dry (inbetween baths). Thanks!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I love my cc pin brush, slicker brush, you will need a rake, and combs.


----------

